

Rich Programmer Food (2007) - jaytaylor
https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rich-programmer-food.html

======
matthew_e
I took compilers. Maybe the class wasn't advanced enough, but it didn't seem
that groundbreaking after learning about state machines in a sophomore-level
digital logic class. I don't see how you can learn enough about such a vast
topic in the context of a single-semester course to the extent that you are
preventing a guaranteed place among the "b-list" programmers. Are great
programming skills really born out of a single class?

